# Air Freshener Harmfull ??



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering, is Air Freshener harmful to birds in anyway, if it is sprayed in the same room, or in another room close by ( not upstairs) ???

And if hair spray is, put on someone's hair upstairs, is it harmful to your bird in any way, if any of the odour got near your bird ?? 

Thanks for any advice 

Sophia x


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes they are both harmful. I would try and use hair spray far far away from the birds and don't let them preen your hair when you have it on. And for air freshener I would cook some cinnamon and water on the stove. Birds have died when people have sprayed air fresheners around them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes both are harmful to your bird, no scents at all, no scented candles, no air freshners NOT even the ones that get plugged in

on T.B. a girl found out why her bird suddenly died her mom had one of those plug in air freshners by the birds and she didn't know it and thats what killed it 

If you can smell it x's that by 10 and thats what the birds are inhaling


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Both are harmful, i don't use either anywhere in the house. Especially the hair spray seeing as that stays with you the whole day, not to mention my birds like nibbling my hair and that would be really bad for them if i wore hair products.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with everyone. Both are harmful to them. Even if they don't preen your hair and the hair spray is unscented, the "gas" it lets out carries in the air and it can damage their respiratory system. Same with air freshners, candles, incents, oils, etc. The only thing I can suggest is to find a fragrance you like (my fav is orange vanilla) and boil it. For example, orange peel and vanilla beans..etc.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they are verry harmfull i boil water on a low temp and add one of the 2 cinamon or shave a good portion of nutmeg in it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone, but my mum, keeps saying that air freshner won't do them any harm!  I keep telling her, but she just doesn't listen  Any true facts that will really get the message across ????


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey sophia i was doing more research on toxins and i keep coming to this web site take a good look it may help you and your mom
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/hazards.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

have her call an avian vet and ask them personally!
if she doesn't believe them I'm sorry but there isn't any getting through to her


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Talking to a vet is a good idea. You could also do a yahoo search and it'll come up with a ton of things on the subject.


----------



## Avery019 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Sophie 
i have 2 cockitils one male and one female. brother and sister living in seperate cages to prevent inbreading. i to have stairs and do all my primping upstairs 

i watch what i use for cleaning and other house hold products. not only does air freshoners and hair spray can cause some serous problems and sickness to ur bird but cleaning chemicals like windex furnature wax and ect.
*there is also a new study i have been reserching on
that non stick pans and cooking utencels pans and ect. gives off a harmful chemical that can kill a bird -no mater what size- in a matter of seconds. *


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Avery019 said:


> *there is also a new study i have been reserching on
> that non stick pans and cooking utencels pans and ect. gives off a harmful chemical that can kill a bird -no mater what size- in a matter of seconds. *


This is true, non stick cook ware and a number of other household appliances (sandwich presses, hair straighteners, some hair dryers, some heaters, etc) are coated with teflon, which gives of toxic chemicals when over heated. These chemicals can kill a bird extremely quickly.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

*sigh* ahh the hazards of a non-natural world


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the website Allen, I will be sure to show it to my mum!  Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

GRRR!!! My mum has just come in the room with the air freshener, and sprayed it above me, in the same room as the birds! I said, stop it it will kill them, and her answer was, "it is allergen reduced! I mean what the heck is that! :censor: She just won't be told !!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Same room is not good...It doesn't matter that it's allergen reduced. Check the can-it may say no for use around pets..you may be able to show her that..Or just tell her you'll keep the room clean as long as she doesn't spray anything in it...Keep trying


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am going to check the can!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mum's can be such a pain can't they :wacko: I don't think there is any way your going to convince her she comes from an old school of people that don't believe in that stuff, and there are a lot of them I have heard people say well what did they do when none of this stuff was known many years ago, I had a bird that lived a long life and nothing happened so where is all this coming from now, its the same mentality some people still have with feeding an all seed diet because thats what was done for many years, I think the best thing you could do is just try and convince her to keep it as far away from the birds as possible if she is not going to listen to not using them at all, I am not sure what more you can do.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have had a look, it just blabs on about keep away from children, but this is the big one "spray in a well ventilated area" And the window hasn't been open today!! I am worrying here!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a note, even products that say "pet safe" are not usually "bird safe". Birds are much much more sensitive than dogs or cats.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I have had a look, it just blabs on about keep away from children, but this is the big one "spray in a well ventilated area" And the window hasn't been open today!! I am worrying here!!!



Use that on her - Tell her if it isn't safe to use around children how is safe to use around bird s and other pets? and tell her since she sprayed it in your room you now have a massive headache, and feel sick to your stomach 

maybe that'll get her to stop spraying it in your room with the birds , and like was mentioned tell her you'll clean your own room. so no fumes get around your birds.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Just a note, even products that say "pet safe" are not usually "bird safe". Birds are much much more sensitive than dogs or cats.


That's true. Febreeze says pet safe and killed hundreds of birds so far.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't give up, hopefully she will change her ways. I just got my Dad to stop using pine sole in the basement. And now we will be buying avon bubble bath to wash the floors with


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

bubble bath to wash the floors... lol
i use a bit of white vinegar in boiling water to wash my floors


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> bubble bath to wash the floors... lol
> i use a bit of white vinegar in boiling water to wash my floors


Same here. I use vinegar for alot of stuff.. For places like the bathroom I use rubbing alchool.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Mom use to help her friend clean houses and thats what they use. It smells good but I don't think it will be bad for the birds  My Mom has agreed to stop using mr clean. It smells horrible


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I came across a cleaning product that is chemical free, it uses alcohol instead. It's called Vanilla Fridge wipe so thats what we use in bird free rooms. I don't think it would be harmful if used around birds though, it only smells of vanilla which is a natural smell.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> tell her since she sprayed it in your room you now have a massive headache, and feel sick to your stomach


Good idea but I don't think she will be too convinced! LOL!! :lol:



atvchick95 said:


> and like was mentioned tell her you'll clean your own room. so no fumes get around your birds.


I would not let her spray it in my own room, the birds are in the living room, so it isn't my room so she just sprays away when she wants!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you able to keep the birds in your room then?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

No, there is my sister's dolls house, a real collectors one(it is massive) and there is no way my mum would let me have them up there , she would say there is no room, and they would keep her away in the morning


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't know what else to suggest-how about just hiding the can? lol...I would.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I was upstairs and all I could here was pfft pfftt pfft!! The AIRFRESHENER!!  I came down and I felt like saying:censor:but my mum would have gone mad and I really mean mad!! She would have hit the roof! So I just came down and said, "Eww that stinks" Than gagged ! :lol: LOL!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If she's really spraying that much around the birds you seriously need to ask her to stop. Just tell her the way it is, that birds have super sensitive respiratory systems and strong scents like air freshener are extremely harmful because of this.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If she won't listen start printing stuff out and when she's not busy ask her to sit down and tell her it's really serious and you need to talk to her. This will make her wonder. Set a time when you both can sit down like a business meeting. Then put everything in a folder, do a demostration if you have to. Tell her you know she's not taking you serious and this is not one of those mindless complaints but you're really not exagerating...etc. Be persistant and mature and she might take you serious and stop.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would do a presentation aswell. If that does not work call an avain vet and have them talk to your Mom.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I have got the message through a bit, Earl & Little Bill were in their cage in the conservatory looking out of the window. And my mum asked me if i thought the birds should come back into the living room, and I said "Leave them in here for a bit longer, incase you kill them with airfreshener." And she said "I won't." Which means she won't spray it today!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully she got the message forever, not just for today.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Well every time she sprays it, I go that stinks, and you are going to kill Earl & Little Bill! *_Fingers Crossed*_ she stops forever!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

sounds like she is slowly giving in!
good luck, just keep it up and im sure she will come to her senses in no time


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

does she spray air freshner daily?? because if so that's too much even for humans!

it's not supposed to be sprayed heavy or daily 

Maybe you can get a cinnoman stick or get some oranges and take the peel and put it in a pan of water and put it on the stove, put it on low (or simmer) and once it starts smelling good , Ask your mom" now doesn't that smell so much better, then that horrid air freshner in a can" 

plus the smell lasts a lot longer then the can of freshner


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She sprayed it quite a bit yesterday, because we had visitors coming, but today she hasn't sprayed it once!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Visitors or no visitors, you have to sit down and talk to her so she can take you serious. Just saying, yuck that stinks or getting mad is not working.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I know that it may not have been working then, but she hasn't sprayed it for 2 days, and she normally sprays it everyday!  So maybe the message has come clear!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good  lets hope she does not use it anymore. We would not want you to lose Earl and Little Bill.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't think I would ever be able to forgive her, they are very very close to me and my heart, it is hard to lose any pet, or human!  I am still working to stop her using it forever!


----------

